# Rabbit chewing walls



## RomeoAndJuliet (Sep 10, 2011)

One of my rabbits has a real problem with chewing. Her room is very well bunnyproofed, but she obsessively chews the one thing I can't hide away - the walls. All along the baseboards in the room, there are (some large) patches where she's scraped off the paint. 

She has a million toys, her own house to chew, and always more than enough hay. Whenever I hear her start chewing, I tell her firmly "Juliet, NO" or "Juliet, STOP." She stops, but resumes chewing a few seconds later.

I'm just about at my wit's end with her. I don't want to start keeping her in a cage again(and I don't really have money for a nice bog one anyways), but I just can't have her destroying the walls any more - or eating so much paint!

Any ideas to discourage my bunny from chewing?


----------



## Sweetie (Sep 10, 2011)

Rabbits naturally chew. You can try to discouraging her to chew on the walls, by putting her in timeout every time she chews on the walls. Or you can give her something that is okay to chew on, literally hand her something that is okay to chew on, like a toilet paper roll stuffed with hay, or a toy of hers.

There really isn't any way to discourage her from chewing, they need to chew as their teeth continually grow and they need to be trimmed down so that the rabbit doesn't get spurs or other teeth issues.


----------



## Pipp (Sep 11, 2011)

I had to put up bunny blockers using a wall made from wire cube shelving panels, also slabs of cardboard and corroplast signboard propped up against the walls. 

They like the drywall because its stationary and rough. If you're putting tree branches, cardboard boxes or other chew toys down for them, if you can find a way to make them not move, they like that better. 


sas :bunnydance:


----------



## SkiddBunnydidit (Sep 20, 2011)

Skidd's chewing on the trim of my walls like a mad man. He doesn't cate that I put him in timeout. He's starting to be down right defiant.


----------



## tamsin (Sep 20, 2011)

Timeout doesn't tend to work very well on rabbits.

You need to prevent access and redirect their energy.

As Pipp suggested, something over the walls will prevent access. Then you can try a range of alternate chewing items even tie them to the wall protectors. Any form of enrichment that diverts their time to a different activity will help.


----------

